
Stop cherry-picking, start merging, Part 1: The merge conflict - mpweiher
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20180312-00/?p=98215
======
SOLAR_FIELDS
Nice article but the author should avoid making sweeping generalizations like
the one in the very beginning: they state that they haven’t “found a case
where [cherry-picking is] actually good.” They then go on to detail a specific
place where cherry picking doesn’t make sense (and I agree with the author in
that specific case) but I can easily imagine several scenarios where it makes
more sense to cherry-pick.

Consider the following as an example. You cut a release branch, and after that
branch you realize a bug and fix it on master. Turns out that bug later is
more critical than previously thought, so what better way to pull it down to
the release branch than a cherry-pick?

~~~
ksk
>Nice article but the author should avoid making sweeping generalizations like
the one in the very beginning:

How is it a sweeping generalization to say that they personally haven't found
something useful?

